# Danke für die Hilfe beim Bachbau!



## Ellen (24. Okt. 2010)

Hallo erstmal, ich lese hier schon einige Zeit mit und habe mir viele Ratschläge geholt. 
Tolles und echt inhaltsreiches Forum!

Vor einigen Jahren schon haben wir uns einen Teich gebaut,nicht gross, aber schön. 
Da wir im Sommer unser Dach decken mussten und dadurch eh ein Teil des Gartens in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wurde, sollte endlich ein Bachlauf entstehen. 
Na ja und dann hab ich halt gelesen und gesucht und bin auf das Forum hier gestossen.

Am Anfang war Zerstörung angesagt .

Rasen umgraben, Wurzeln roden, Erde durchsieben ..... und irgendwann fand ich mein Bachbett.


----------



## Ellen (24. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Danke für die Hilfe beim Bachbau!*

Ein "Hochbach" wie man ihn in manchen Gärten sieht, kam für mich nicht in Fage, deshalb wurde das gesamte Gelände verändert, also kein flacher Rasen mehr, sondern ein sanfter Hügel. 

Dann fingen wir an, die Konturen mit Holz abzustecken, an manchen Stellen war es echt schwierig, da wir grosse Kiefern im Garten haben und die Wurzeln schon ziemlich störten.


----------



## Ellen (24. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Danke für die Hilfe beim Bachbau!*

Aber irgendwann war es soweit geschafft und der Schlauch eingebuddelt, also mit dem Filz sah es dann schon ordentlicher aus


----------



## Ellen (24. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Danke für die Hilfe beim Bachbau!*

Das Auslegen der Folie war ein ziemlicher Kraftakt, aber als es geschafft war und mein Bach nicht auslief, da war die Freude gross. Natürlich ging es dann auch gleich los mit der Gestaltung.

Den Quellteich kann man schon ganz gut erkennen, manche Teile sehen aber noch aus, wie ein Loch mit Folie.


----------



## Ellen (24. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Danke für die Hilfe beim Bachbau!*

Nun bin ich fast fertig, musste allerdings das __ Schilf und alle anderen Pflanzen im Teich und der Umgebung erstmal abschneiden. 
Deshalb sieht man auch noch an einigen Stellen die Folie auf den Fotos.

Jetzt wächst der Rasen schon wieder langsam und wenn dann im Frühling auch der Teich und der Klärteich wieder bewachsen sind, wird es bestimmt schön !


----------



## Ellen (24. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Danke für die Hilfe beim Bachbau!*

Jedenfalls freu ich mich!!!


----------



## Frankia (24. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Danke für die Hilfe beim Bachbau!*

Hallo Ellen,

was ist das für eine grüne Folie.................

Rasenteppich oder Ufermatte von "Naturgart"......................


----------



## Ellen (25. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Danke für die Hilfe beim Bachbau!*

Das sind Ufermatten, natürlich noch nicht bewachsen, da gerade erst gebaut ;-)

Ellen


----------



## Digicat (25. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Danke für die Hilfe beim Bachbau!*

Servus Ellen

Herzlich Willkommen

Euer Bachlauf ist sehr schön geworden 

Da Ihr eine Sumpfzone/Ufergraben rundum angelegt habt, Kapillarsperre beachtet ...
denn Hier
 
schaut es aus, als wäre die Folie zu kurz 
Kann aber auch täuschen .....

Durch die Ufermatte wird ständig Wasser gezogen, wie ein Docht, 
Hier sieht man das die Folie vermutlich niederer, als der mit Ufermatte überdeckter Wall ist ...
 
Ihr werdet einen großen Wasserverbrauch haben .....

Um dies zu verhindern gehört die Folie eine Spur höher als der Wall ....

Noch ein Wort zu den Kiefernadeln ..... wie filtert Ihr die heraus 
Muß ja ein mords aufwand sein, den Filter ständig zu reinigen


----------



## Ellen (25. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Danke für die Hilfe beim Bachbau!*

Hallo Helmut, 

an manchen Stellen habe ich das Ufer schon nachgebessert und die Folie höher gezogen, gut beobachtet!
Eine Stelle genau am obersten Knick macht mir noch ein bisschen Sorgen, aber das wird auch noch.
Da, wo die Folie wirklich etwas zu kurz war, macht der Ufergraben jetzt eine "Pause" und die Folie ist an einem Stein hochgezogen.

Das mit den Nadeln ist wirklich ein Problem! Aber das kenn ich auch schon von meinem Teich, da hilft nur tägliches rausfischen. Zum Glück besteht das Problem nur im Herbst, der Rest des Jahres ist normal.
Ich freue mich dann immer über kräftigen Wind, damit das Elend schnell vorbei ist.

Filter säubern muss ich nie, da ich einen Klärteich habe und keinen zusätzlichen Filter. Die Pumpe steht geschützt in einem Mörtelkübel mit Löcher-Deckel, welcher noch zusätzlich mit so einem Fliegenzeugs für Fenster abgedeckt ist.

Dadurch kommen die Nadeln da nicht ran 

Ellen


----------



## Frankia (25. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Danke für die Hilfe beim Bachbau!*



Ellen schrieb:


> an manchen Stellen habe ich das Ufer schon nachgebessert und die Folie höher gezogen, gut beobachtet!
> Eine Stelle genau am obersten Knick macht mir noch ein bisschen Sorgen, aber das wird auch noch.
> Da, wo die Folie wirklich etwas zu kurz war, macht der Ufergraben jetzt eine "Pause" und die Folie ist an einem Stein hochgezogen.



Hallo Ellen,  

ich würde den Rand der Ufermatte auf jeden Fall ca. 5 cm nach innen, Richtung Bachbett, umschlagen und befestigen (verkleben mit Adhesal).......dies wurde mir von einem MA der Fa. Naturgart so gezeigt.............

Damit kannst du den Kapillareffekt ausschließen...................


----------



## Ellen (25. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Danke für die Hilfe beim Bachbau!*

Danke für den Tip!

Ellen


----------



## Ellen (25. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Danke für die Hilfe beim Bachbau!*



Lanz-Bulldog schrieb:


> Damit kannst du den Kapillareffekt ausschließen...................




Habe gerade nochmal kontrolliert und bis auf die eine erwähnte Stelle scheint alles gut zu sein.
Den Rest muss ich eh im Frühling machen, da ich den neu gesäten Rasen nicht zu sehr beanspruchen möchte mit meinem Gewicht ;-))

Ellen


----------



## derschwarzepeter (25. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Danke für die Hilfe beim Bachbau!*

Hallo Ellen!
Sehr schön geworden 
und die gnadenlose Waagrechte des Wasserspiegels 
hat schon so manchen nach dem Füllen des Gewässers überrascht (auch mich).

Ich denke nur, dass dein Schlauch VIEL zu dünn ist
und die Pumpenleistung stark drosseln wird.

Schnapp dir die Pumpenkennlinie (die findest du in der Bedienungsanleitung, am Karton oder im web)
und hämmere die Daten in den Onlinerechner von www.druckverlust.de;
dir werden die Augen übergehen!
(Wir hatten hier im Forum kürzlich einen Kollegen, 
dessen 12.000 Liter-Pumpe nur 2100 l/h durch den dünnen Schlauch presste.
DAS hätte eine billigere Pumpe mit weniger Stromverbrauch durch ein dickeres Rohr auch gebracht!)


----------



## Ellen (25. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Danke für die Hilfe beim Bachbau!*

Hallo Peter, 


also das Wasser läuft gut und es plätschert auch an den dafür  vorgesehenen Stellen.
Der Schlauch hat 1 1/2 Zoll und ein grösserer hätte an die Bachpumpe eh nicht rangepasst. 

Ich habe auch vom Anschluss die Reduzierstücke absägen ( lassen ), damit dort nicht zu viel Reibung entsteht. Also hab ich von Pumpe bis zur Quelle durchgängig 1 1/2 Zoll.

Ausbuddeln möchte ich den Schlauch jetzt auch ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr, aber trotzdem die Frage, wie gross sollte denn der Schlauch deiner Meinung nach sein?

Ellen


----------



## derschwarzepeter (25. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Danke für die Hilfe beim Bachbau!*

Hi Ellen!
Das mit dem Absägen der Reduzierungen hast du gut gemacht!
Aber das Wasser ist auch beim Kollegen gut gelaufen und hat geplätschert,
jedoch war er dann doch enttäuscht, 
dass von der Superleistung der teuren Pumpe SO wenig übriggeblieben ist:
Wer gibt schon gern viel Geld aus, wenn´s das gleiche Ergebnis auch mit wenig gibt?

Ich seh mir das gerne mit dem Onlinerechner an, auch wenn der eher "andersrum" konzipiert ist:
Er hilft bei der Auswahl "Welchen Druck ich für den gewünschten Volumenstrom?"
Uns hilft er aber trotzdem, nur brauchert ich 

die gesamte (!) Länge des Schlauches,
die aktuelle Föderhöhe (Differenz von Wasserspiegel an der Saugseite zu Auslauf)
und  die Kennlinie deiner Pumpe! (oder zumindest die genaue Typenbezeichnung, damit ich´s im web suchen kann)


----------



## Ellen (25. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Danke für die Hilfe beim Bachbau!*



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Uns hilft er aber trotzdem, nur brauchert ich
> 
> die gesamte (!) Länge des Schlauches,
> die aktuelle Föderhöhe (Differenz von Wasserspiegel an der Saugseite zu Auslauf)
> und  die Kennlinie deiner Pumpe! (oder zumindest die genaue Typenbezeichnung, damit ich´s im web suchen kann)



Na dann :

Schlauchlänge etwa 11 Meter
Förderhöhe vielleicht 70 cm etwa

Pumpe : * defekter Link entfernt *


Jetzt bin ich ja mal gespannt, 

Ellen


----------



## derschwarzepeter (25. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Danke für die Hilfe beim Bachbau!*

Ok, lass uns starten:
Die Aquamax ECO 12000 liefert 12.000 l/h bei 0 m Förderhöhe und 0 Liter bei 5,2 m;
dazwischen einen linearen Verlauf (schräge rote Kennlinie).

Im idealen Fall (mit unendlich dickem Rohr, grüne Hilfslinien) 
pumpt die bei 70 cm Förderhöhe 10.500 l/h, ganz ordentlich!

Die 11 m 1 1/2"-Schlauch (38 mm dm) mit einer angenommenen Rauhigkeit von 0,5 mm 
haben bei 6.700 l/h (man muss da iterierend ein bissl probieren, blaue Linien)
einen Widerstand, der einem Wassergegendruck von 165 cm entspricht,
wozu dann noch die 70 cm Förderhöhe gerechnet werden müssen:
Die Pumpe arbeitet gegen einen Druck von 2,35 m Wassersäule und liefert eben nur 6.700 l/h.

Jetzt ist ein unendlich dickes Rohr ja nicht unbedingt die realistische Alternative,
aber lass uns probieren, was mit einem 2"-Schlauch (51 mm dm) zu holen ist:
Da kommen wir mit 9000 l/h nur mehr auf einen Druckverlust von 76 cm Wassersäule (lila Hilfslinien)
d.h. GUT EIN DRITTEL MEHR Wasser mit der selben Pumpe um´s selbe Geld!
(Na gut, der Schlauch wäre ein paar € teurer gewesen.)
Hätte sich ausgezahlt, oder?


P.S.: Ein 70 mm-Abflussrohr brächte bei einem Gegendruck von nur 14 cm schon über 10.000 l/h;
mehr macht aber dann in diesem Fall schon keinen Sinn mehr.


----------



## Ellen (25. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Danke für die Hilfe beim Bachbau!*



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Hätte sich ausgezahlt, oder?
> 
> .



Ganz ehrlich? 
Dann wäre mir die Strömung zu stark, hab so schon überlegt, ob ich die Pumpe ein wenig drosseln sollte.
Aber jetzt bin ich so zufrieden. Trotzdem danke, echt interessant, 

Ellen


----------



## derschwarzepeter (26. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Danke für die Hilfe beim Bachbau!*

Dann wäre es besser und billiger in Anschaffungspreis und laufenden Betriebskosten gewesen,
wenn du gleich die nächstkleinere, günstigere Pumpe gekauft hättest.
Aber im Nachhinein ist man ja immer gescheiter. 

Wie du so treffend beschrieben hast, ist es wirklich ärgerlich,
dass die Pumpenhersteller immer nur so kleine Schaluchanschlüsse machen!


----------



## Zuckerschniss (26. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Danke für die Hilfe beim Bachbau!*

Hallo Ellen,

einen tollen Bach habt ihr euch da gebaut. Wenn Du das Gründ der Ufermatte schnell zuwachsen lassen möchtest, hilft Sand. Haben wir auch gemacht. Jetzt sieht man die kaum noch. Aber wie Du schon sagst, richtig zuwachsen wird das im nächsten Jahr.

Gruss an Ellen von Ellen


----------



## Ellen (27. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Danke für die Hilfe beim Bachbau!*



Zuckerschniss schrieb:


> Gruss an Ellen von Ellen





Ja, das mit dem Sand mach ich aber erst im Frühling!

Was ich bis jetzt noch nicht rausbekommen habe ist, welche Unterwasserpflanzen im Bach sinnvoll sind und die Strömung ohne Probleme aushalten.

Hat da jemand einen Tip?

Ellen


----------



## derschwarzepeter (27. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Danke für die Hilfe beim Bachbau!*

Ganz einfach:
Von allem ein bissl rein
und das was wächst, wächst!
Du musst´s nur am Anfang gegen das Wegspülen festlegen.


----------



## Ellen (27. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Danke für die Hilfe beim Bachbau!*

Von allem wäre wohl etwas viel 

Ok, dann muss ich mir also wenig Gedanken machen und nehme, was mir gefällt, DANKE!

Ellen


----------



## wp-3d (28. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Danke für die Hilfe beim Bachbau!*

Hi Ellen,

übertreib es nicht mit der Bepflanzung, 

bei mir sieht es jetzt nach 1 1/2 Jahren so aus: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/29581




.


----------



## Ellen (28. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Danke für die Hilfe beim Bachbau!*

Hatte ich mir schon angesehen deinen super Bach und auch die Videos auf youtube, echt Klasse!!!!

So toll wird es bei mir sicher nie, schon allein wegen der Kiefern im Garten, aber ein bissel was wachsen soll schon auch in meinem Bach. 
Die Sumpfzonen sind ja einfach, aber auch direkt in der Strömung möchte ich doch was Grünes.

Vielleicht setz ich dann auch einige Fischlein rein nächstes Jahr, mal gucken, vielleicht __ Stichlinge, obwohl ich deine Regenbogenelritzen auch sehr nett finde.
Allerdings möchte ich erstmal abwarten, bis das Ganze nicht mehr so künstlich ist und dann bau ich vielleicht eine Fischtreppe.

Der Unterschied zwischen mir und vielen anderen hier im Forum ist auch, dass Teich und Bach zwar ein Hobby von mir sind, aber eigentlich nur eine Ergänzung zu meinem Garten, der leider viel zu klein ist, 

Ellen


----------



## wp-3d (28. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Danke für die Hilfe beim Bachbau!*

Hi Ellen,

nimm keine Pflanzen die hoch wachsen und dem entsprechend starke Wurzelballen bilden, diese verdrängen und stauen am Ende das Wasser.
Diese lassen sich meist nur mit scharfen Werkzeugen trennen. 

Suche Pflanzen die Du jederzeit zum auslichten mit der Hand leicht aus dem Substrat ziehen kannst.


----------



## Hexe_Mol (29. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Danke für die Hilfe beim Bachbau!*





Ellen schrieb:


> :Was ich bis jetzt noch nicht rausbekommen habe ist, welche Unterwasserpflanzen im Bach sinnvoll sind und die Strömung ohne Probleme aushalten.




dafür habe ich __ bachbunge genommen und die scheint sich in unserem "reissenden strom"  pudelwohl zu fühlen.


----------



## Ellen (31. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Danke für die Hilfe beim Bachbau!*

Danke! ersuche ich im Frühling mal zu bekommen und vielleicht noch flutenden Hahnenfuss?

Ellen


----------



## derschwarzepeter (1. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Danke für die Hilfe beim Bachbau!*

Im bei dir herrschenden Klima könnten auch Valisnerien schöne Rasen am Bachboden bilden!
(Bitte NICHT die Valisneria gigantea mit ihren bis 2 m langen riemenförmigen Blättern nehmen,
sondern eine die vielen kleineren Arten!)


----------



## Ellen (30. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Danke für die Hilfe beim Bachbau!*

Da ich weiss, wie das in Foren so ist, will ich euch an meinem Erfolg teilhaben lassen.
Ja, ja, ja, die meisten Leute posten Fragen, wenn sie gerade eine haben und melden sich kaum mal zurück, wenn sich denn der Erfolg eingestellt hat. 
Aber ich will euch zeigen, was aus meinem Bach geworden ist. 
Hier einige Fotos von heute:

http://up.picr.de/8086308tdp.jpg

http://up.picr.de/8086309qpy.jpg

http://up.picr.de/8086311tzi.jpg

http://up.picr.de/8086313mva.jpg

http://up.picr.de/8086315kvh.jpg


An manchen Stellen sieht man noch die Ufermatte, aber ansonsten bin ich voll zufrieden!
Allerdings hat sich kaum eine Unterwassepflanze gehalten. Die haben rumgemickert, bis ich sie in den Teich gesetzt hab. Vielleicht ist die Strömung zu stark, keine Ahnung.
Doch die Uferbepflanzung gleicht das völlig aus und bildet auch schon Wurzeln im Bach.

Danke nochmal für die vielen Tips hier im Forum, 

Ellen


----------



## Ellen (30. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Danke für die Hilfe beim Bachbau!*

hmmmmmmmm warum klappt das nicht mit den Fotos? Dann eben so!

Ellen


----------



## Frankia (31. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Danke für die Hilfe beim Bachbau!*

Hallo Ellen,

ein sehr schöner Bauchlauf...................

Eine Frage: Wieviel Wasser plätschern da  nach unten, bzw. wie groß ist deine Pumpe ?


----------



## wp-3d (31. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Danke für die Hilfe beim Bachbau!*

Hi Ellen,


der schönste von Menschenhand erschaffene Bachlauf.  


.


----------



## Digicat (31. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Danke für die Hilfe beim Bachbau!*

Servus Ellen

Da hast einen wunderschönen Bachlauf geschaffen 

Freue mich schon auf weitere Bilder, auch gerne vom Teich


----------



## Ellen (31. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Danke für die Hilfe beim Bachbau!*

Ja, ich bin auch zufrieden, dass die recht genaue Planung sich ausgezahlt hat.



Lanz-Bulldog schrieb:


> Eine Frage: Wieviel Wasser plätschern da  nach unten, bzw. wie groß ist deine Pumpe ?




Das hatte ich schon mal geschrieben :

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/17

Wieviel Wasser insgesamt im Bach ist ist schwer zu schätzen, da er auch überall unterschiedlich tief und breit ist, 

Ellen


----------



## Ellen (8. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Danke für die Hilfe beim Bachbau!*



wp-3d schrieb:


> der schönste von Menschenhand erschaffene Bachlauf.
> .



Na das ist ja wohl mächtig übertrieben, denn dafür ist er viel zu klein! Deinen Bach find ich übrigens noch immer cool!



Digicat schrieb:


> Freue mich schon auf weitere Bilder, auch gerne vom Teich



Mehr Bilder gibt es mal später. 
Mein Teich sieht im Moment nicht sooooooooooo prickelnd aus, da wir ihn völlig ausgeräumt und umgebaut haben. Das war unbedingt nötig nach etwa 15 Jahren, da 1. der Klärteich völlig "zu" war. Er konnte nicht mehr klären, da er total durchgewurzelt und durch die Jahre  eher voll Schlamm war als zu klären und dieser (Schlamm) dann in den Teich gelangte durch den Kreislauf. Das Wasser war zwar noch i.O. (laut Test) und auch klar, aber der Anblick war nicht mehr schön, überall solch Mulm im Teich. 
Den wollte ich nicht über den Winter bringen aus Angst um die Fische. Und im Frühling könnte ich mich nicht zu solchen "Putzaktionen" durchringen, da dann ja schon wieder die __ Kröten angekommen sind und so anderes Viechzeug ;-) da möchte ich nicht stören.
Der 2.Grund war, dass die Seerose viel zu groß geworden ist. Die Blätter hatten keinen Platz mehr auf der Wasseroberfläche und haben sich senkrecht gestellt, was also Blattläuse anzog.
Nun ist die Seerose geteilt und auf mehrere (Neu)Teichbesitzer verteilt, der Klärteich gewaschen und spärlicher bestückt (damit er wieder 10 Jahre durchhält), überzählige Fische verschenkt und mein Teich sieht ziemlich doof aus im Moment.
Aber aus Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass er im nächsten Frühling wieder richtig wird, 

Ellen


----------



## wp-3d (8. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Danke für die Hilfe beim Bachbau!*



Ellen schrieb:


> Na das ist ja wohl mächtig übertrieben, denn dafür ist er viel zu klein! Deinen Bach find ich übrigens noch immer cool!



Hi Ellen,

Jeder große Fluss ist im Quell-bereich ein kleiner Bach. 

Da ist nichts übertrieben, für mich ist es der schönste künstliche Bachlauf mit flachen Ufer und einer gut angepasste Bepflanzung. 

Mein Bachlauf ist aus Platzgründen leider nicht von beiden Seiten begehbar, hat leider an einigen Stellen auch steiles Ufer was schlecht zum bepflanzen ist.

So muss ich abwarten bis Mutter Natur die Ufermatte zusätzlich begrünt und die Matte unter einer natürlichen Pflanzendecke verschwinden lässt. 

.


----------



## Ellen (12. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Danke für die Hilfe beim Bachbau!*



wp-3d schrieb:


> Hi Ellen,
> 
> Jeder große Fluss ist im Quell-bereich ein kleiner Bach.
> 
> ...




Na dann bedanke ich mich mal ganz nett für das Lob 
Ich muss jetzt nur noch die Algen in den Griff bekommen, welche mich allerdings nicht nur nerven sondern mir auch ganz gut bei der Reinigung helfen.
Wenn ich die alle paar Tage rausdrehe, dann hole ich damit nämlich auch viele Kiefernadeln raus, die da dranhängen. So geraten die Dinger nicht bis nach unten, sondern kleben buchstäblich an den Algen fest, 

Ellen


----------



## Ellen (23. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Danke für die Hilfe beim Bachbau!*



wp-3d schrieb:


> Mein Bachlauf ist aus Platzgründen leider nicht von beiden Seiten begehbar, hat leider an einigen Stellen auch steiles Ufer was schlecht zum bepflanzen ist.
> 
> So muss ich abwarten bis Mutter Natur die Ufermatte zusätzlich begrünt und die Matte unter einer natürlichen Pflanzendecke verschwinden lässt.
> 
> .




Ich hab einen Test gemacht dieses Jahr, wie ich schlecht bewachsene Teile der Ufermatte an meinem Bach doch noch grün bekomme und Versuch ist gelungen!!!

Ich habe nur eine einzige Walderdbeerenstaude eingepflanzt (die steht trocken hinter der Kiefer) und gewartet, bis diese Ableger bildet. 
Diese hab ich dann nach vorn Richtung Bach umgeleitet und wie gesagt, gewartet. 
Jetzt wachsen auf vielen Stellen der Ufermatte kleine Erdbeerpflanzen 
Sie sind fest verwurzelt und ich denke, im nächsten Jahr wird von der Matte nichts mehr zu sehen sein. 

Mal drei Fotos dazu :

       

 

Auf jeden Fall werde ich damit im nächsten Frühling noch ein/zwei schwierige Stellen begrünen. Es funktioniert also auch gut bei Steilufern!
Ein toller Nebeneffekt ist, dass die Beeren auch noch schmecken 

LG Ellen


----------



## PeterBoden (23. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Danke für die Hilfe beim Bachbau!*

Hallo Ellen,

das es so natürlich aussieht, der Bewuchs, wie ein alter, natürlich entstandener Bachlauf ist vielleicht die schönste Belohnung welche man sich selber erarbeitet hat.

Ganz toll.  

Mein Bachlauf ist noch nackig, quasi im Rohzustand. 


 

Meine Bitte wäre welche Pflanzen hast du denn z.B. verwendet?

Hast du (vielleicht teilweise?) Substrat in den Bachlauf eingebracht und dort Pflanzen gesetzt?

Oder nur Samen am Rand gestreut?

Ich wäre dankbar für ein paar Tipps.


----------



## Ellen (23. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Danke für die Hilfe beim Bachbau!*



PeterBoden schrieb:


> Meine Bitte wäre welche Pflanzen hast du denn z.B. verwendet?
> 
> Hast du (vielleicht teilweise?) Substrat in den Bachlauf eingebracht und dort Pflanzen gesetzt?
> 
> ...




Hallo Peter, erstmal danke für die Blumen!

Im Bach selbst hat sich bei mir fast garnichts gehalten, was ich eingepflanzt hatte, ausser ein Pflanzkorb mit Segge hat sich alles verabschiedet.
An der Mündung hab ich in Pflanztaschen auch noch einige drin und ansonsten nur Pflanzen in einem kleinen abgetrennten Sumpfbeet und im Ufergraben.
Im Ufergraben hab ich hauptsächlich Lippenmäulchen und Lippia
Die machen schnell schöne grüne Teppiche und ja, die Lippia ist eigentlich keine Sumpfpflanze, aber die wächst wie verrückt!

Ansonsten hab ich einfach alles durcheinander gepflanzt, was ich eh schon im Garten hatte und gewartet, was sich gut macht.
__ Gauklerblumen, __ Günsel, __ Pfennigkraut, __ Farne, __ Iris, __ Storchschnabel, Walderdbeeren wachsen super. Zwischen Rasen und Folie hab ich noch Glockenblumen und Purpurglöckchen gesetzt, aber die müssen ausserhalb des "Sumpfes" stehen. Dadurch hab ich einen guten Übergang zum Rasen, da die Blätter die nach oben stehende Folie gut kaschieren.
An manchen Stellen hab ich Sternmoos (einfach aus dem Wald holen) gesetzt. Dieses ist etwas zickig, aber an einigen Stellen hab ich schon richtig schöne Polster.

Die Uferpflanzen ranken mit der Zeit in den Bach rein und bilden da sogar Wurzeln, somit stört es garnicht, dass im Bach selbst nichts wächst.
Im Gegenteil, mein Bach ist ja grad erst ein Jahr alt und ich reisse schon ab und an Pflanzen raus, welche zu weit ins Wasser ragen, 

Ellen

edit : Noch eine Ergänzung : Ich werde nächsten Frühling noch etwas Spielsand in den Bachlauf einbringen, damit sich die Algen weniger "festhalten" können als an den Kieseln, welche ich jetzt drin habe!


----------



## PeterBoden (23. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Danke für die Hilfe beim Bachbau!*



Ellen schrieb:


> Hallo Peter, erstmal danke für die Blumen!
> 
> Im Bach selbst hat sich bei mir fast garnichts gehalten, was ich eingepflanzt hatte, ausser ein Pflanzkorb mit Segge hat sich alles verabschiedet.
> An der Mündung hab ich in Pflanztaschen auch noch einige drin und ansonsten nur Pflanzen in einem kleinen abgetrennten Sumpfbeet und im Ufergraben.
> ...



Vielen Dank für deine Infos, das speichere ich mir erst einmal ab...

Mit dem 'wilden' Pflanzen setzen, ja, genau, das ist mir bereits seit längerem sehr sympathisch.
:beten


----------



## Ellen (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Danke für die Hilfe beim Bachbau!*



Digicat schrieb:


> Freue mich schon auf weitere Bilder, auch gerne vom Teich






Ellen schrieb:


> Mehr Bilder gibt es mal später.
> Mein Teich sieht im Moment nicht sooooooooooo prickelnd aus, da wir ihn völlig ausgeräumt und umgebaut haben. Das war unbedingt nötig nach etwa 15 Jahren, da 1. der Klärteich völlig "zu" war. Er konnte nicht mehr klären, da er total durchgewurzelt und durch die Jahre  eher voll Schlamm war als zu klären und dieser (Schlamm) dann in den Teich gelangte durch den Kreislauf. Das Wasser war zwar noch i.O. (laut Test) und auch klar, aber der Anblick war nicht mehr schön
> Ellen




Ist zwar noch immer nicht perfekt, aber nun die versprochenen Bilder.
Leider ist es bei meinem Garten relativ schwierig, alles auf einmal aufs Foto zu bekommen, da ich nicht __ fliegen kann und selbst dann würden die Bäume und Sträucher stören.

         

         

        

 

Aber ich denke, man erkennt die Anlage mit Teich, Bach und Klärteich ( welcher neu bepflanzt und deshalb noch etwas spärlich ist. Der Garten ist wegen des Wassers mit Absicht hügelig angelegt, damit Bachlauf und Teich natürlich wirken. Will sagen, Teich an der tiefsten Stelle und Bach schlängelt sich den sanften Hügel hinab.
Beide sind nicht verbunden, aber es soll zumindest so aussehen als ob ;-)

Ellen

Ellen


----------



## Digicat (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Danke für die Hilfe beim Bachbau!*

Servus Ellen

Danke für die Bilder von deinem wunderschönen Garten 

Die Täuschung ist dir perfekt gelungen  
Habe gedacht das der Bach in den Teich mündet ...


----------



## Ellen (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Danke für die Hilfe beim Bachbau!*



Digicat schrieb:


> Die Täuschung ist dir perfekt gelungen
> Habe gedacht das der Bach in den Teich mündet ...



Na dann ist ja das Ziel erfüllt  
In natura sieht man aber noch, dass beide getrennt sind. Die Pflanzen werden das aber bis zum Herbst richten denk ich.
Nur für den Einlauf vom Klärteich zum Bach hab ich noch keine wirklich gute Idee, um den zu verschönern.
Im Moment gefällt mir das noch nicht so und neu umbauen fällt aus, also brauch ich da noch irgendeinen Trick, 

Ellen


----------

